# 326 Hudson



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A friend picked up a #326 4-6-4 Hudson at a show. He got it home and started looking it over. He told me that the wires from the tender are wired directly to the motor in the boiler. I told him there should be a jack panel and plug from the tender to the boiler, just as shown in the on-line AF Service Manual exploded drawing --

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/326_2?full=1

Now I find that may not be the case from what I read in the Greenberg Book of American Flyer Vol. 1 - Engines and Rolling Stock. There were two variations of motors made for those Hudsons, a small and large motor. Could this be a large motor Hudson if it is hard-wired? Can anyone offer thoughts on this?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> ...I told him there should be a jack panel and plug from the tender to the boiler...Now I find that may not be the case from what I read in the Greenberg Book of American Flyer Vol. 1 - Engines and Rolling Stock...


Are you saying the Greenberg guide says one or the other is directly wired? The large or small motor shouldn't make a difference.

I've always believed to be true that direct wiring didn't happen until the 5 digit steamers. Towards the end, while trying to cut costs. Another article of faith tossed to the wind...


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

Flyer did away with most of the 4 pin rear panels in 55. If the wiring is original. The hard wiring should be a plastic coated wire bundle... 2 Gray, 1 Black, 1 Green and there should be a 5th black wire for the smoke unit It should have a super armature and field that measures app 3/4"...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

New Guy -- I believe that is what it said, but I will verify that.

As far as what AF296 says, this unit could have been manufactured around 1955 as they were manufactured 1953-1957, so it may be that it is supposed to be direct wired. This would be a first for me to see this. Even my 21160 Atlantic has a plug, albeit a 2-prong plug that plugs into a socket on the tender. I believe my friend stated the wire is plastic-coated as well. So AF296 may be right. I already asked the friend to measure the motor field and armature. Will let you all know what he finds. Thanks for the input.


----------

